# Low blood platelets and delivery anyone?



## wanna.b.mommy

Maybe someone who has given birth can help with this. I haven't been on the site for a while, but I need some advice or maybe some of your experiences I have just found out that my blood count is low my platelets are at 86,000 and are supposed to be between 150,000-400,000. My Dr. is sending me to a parinatologist, I guess I am high risk now. Has anyone gone through this what was your experience?


----------



## hew81

I haven't personally gone through this, but I have seen many patients that have been through this. Usually, in labor, we just watch them closely. There is a higher risk for bleeding, obviously, since your platelets are low. Is your Hemoglobin normal? Also, I know at my hospital, anesthesia won't give an epidural to someone with platelets that low. I'm not sure about the hospital you're delivering at. Did you doctor mention that to you?


----------



## ann89

Mine were at 16,000 during labor. I had a blood transfusion and wasn't able to get a epidural (my hospital they have to be over 100,000.)


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

ann89 said:


> Mine were at 16,000 during labor. I had a blood transfusion and wasn't able to get a epidural (my hospital they have to be over 100,000.)

wow that is extremly low!! I see the dr on tuesday Im sure they will draw more blood to check my levels again. I'm sorry for you loss..


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

I have been prescribed it for 15 days 20mg the first 5 days, then 10mg for the next 5, and 5 for the last 5 days because my platelets are low so the steroid will bring them up.. If I don't take them and leave my platelets at the level they are now I will not have the option of the epidural. If my levels drop any lower I will have to get a c-section and be put to sleep during it. The reason I don't want to take it is because of the side effects I have read about. It can make your blood pressure high, retain salt making you swell, weight gain, headaches, insomnia, hot flashes, and some have reported depression, anxiety attacks and even mania. All of these side effects are things we are trying to avoid while pregnant.. The steroid is safe to take it will not effect my baby. I am 35 weeks and 5 days so only 4 weeks and 2 days left. I am really really at a loss I don't know if I should take them or not.. Has anyone taken it and what were your side effects?


----------



## izzlesnizzle

I had platelets of 69,000 during labour. On my antenatal bloods they were 120,000 at 28 weeks and 105,000 at 37 weeks so on the decline but it wasnt picked up so no one knew about it at the hospital until i was in the throws of labour. They wouldnt let me have an epidural and as i wasnt progressing coz baby was back to back and was stuck at 2cm for near on 42 hours, they made me have a syntocinon drip with only pethidine for pain relief which was useless, just made me sleepy in between contractions. They took me to theatre for an emergency C section in the end and i was told i would have to have a general anaesthetic coz a spinal was too dangerous. They did one last blood test and the results came back just as i got onto the operating table and was about to be put out. The results were 80,000 and the anaesthetist agreed to do a spinal so i got to hear LO's first cry. By the end of it i was begging to be put out anyway as the synto contractions are horrific and come one on top of another. 

I should have been referred to a consultant and dealt with much earlier than leaving it until labour when the doctors had to learn very quickly about me at a crucial point when baby's heart rate was dropping to 70bpm and i was screaming the ward down. Horrible experience and one that could have been dealt with much better had those stupid midwives picked the low platelets up antenatally and referred me so they could have done something to help me up my platelet count before i ended up in the position i was in.


----------

